# GFX members - round up



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I want anyone on this board who has Photoshop and might be interested in competitions to post in this thread.

We need to know the amount of people who still have Photoshop and want to compete, so to better understand how to move forward with competitions and the like.

Thanks.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I recently broke my laptop but I am interested, I'll figure it out! Lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, we need more though. PM anyone you might know does graphics, let's try to get this section active again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope, not me.

Oh wait yes me!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Interested


----------

